# Receiving Local Channels via Cable through a D* HD receiver?



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Pardon my ignorance if the answer to my question is apparent---but I couldn't seem to find the EXACT answer whilst searching through the forum. Here goes:

I recently purchased a 50" Toshiba HDX82 TV. I am a DirecTV subscriber. In the near future I plan on upgrading to a HD receiver, yet from what I understand the locals (for me, that would be NYC) that DirecTV carries aren't broadcast (since they are compressed??) in HDTV format. 

I live in central NJ----and I would be able to get Comcast Cable's basic channel package for around $14.99 a month I believe (i'm already using them for my ISP). I'm almost positive they've been advertising their HDTV service in my area. Would the local's that they carry (CBS, ABC, PBS etc...) theoretically be available for HDTV broadcast on my TV if they were run through (i.e) a Hughes E86 receiver? Or would I have to use their STB to decode the HDTV signal on the locals?

I'd prefer to just pay the extra money ($14.99 a month) if it's an option as opposed to placing an OTA antenna in the attic or on the roof.

Thanks!

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

Some of the NYC digital stations arent broadcasting yet because of 9-11. I believe this includes WABC and WNBC. check www.antennaweb.org

The HDTV broadcast Comcast advertises requires their box and a subscription to digital cable services.

BTW, which Comcast lineup are you on? Comcast Freehold, Comcast Middlesex, Comcast Ocean County, or Comcast Toms River? And which HDTV signals are they carrying? Thanks.

Comcast in Southern NJ is offering NBC, ABC and PBS through local Philadelphia stations. Comcast in Southern NJ is not carry CBS or KYW-DT. Yet Echostar is carrying a CBS HDTV feed for its subscribers through WCBS and from what I understand CBS granted a blanket waiver for the O&O markets like Philly to get only the digital distant CBS from NY/LA.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Aargh...

No response yet.

Check www.comcast.com. For background see web.archive.com and see URL for www.comcastnj.com Lineup and Rates have changed over the years.

Comcast used to have a separate webpage devoted to their NJ cable systems (www.comcastnj.com). However it did not include Burlington or Gloucester even though Comcast owned them, because Southern NJ isnt considered NJ for advertising purposes, its considered Philly.

Is Comcast carrying Philadelphia digital stations in Central NJ though?

From what I hear, Comcast is in fact advertising network HD in Toms River area, but what I want to know is if its from NY or Philly and if Comcast can legally ADD philly digital stations even most of Ocean County and Central NJ doesnt fall in the Philadelphia greater advertising area. That means *supposedly* Philly stations dont benefit when they have Monmouth-Ocean or Middlesex cable carriage. However, Comcast in Central New Jersey does carry Philadelphia analog channels. If Philly doesnt benefit and NY loses viewers because of them, I wonder why NBC doesnt force the Philly stations off cable in Central NJ.

If the NYC ABC and NBC are not operating in digital, where is Comcast getting the feeds? Is it directly from WABC and WNBC?

In Mercer County, NJ (Philadelphia DMA) they get the full set of NYC VHF locals plus the 3 RSNs from New York and have been considered part of the www.comcastnj.com. Its one of those counties that are being claimed by both media groups. Comcast obviously would want CCSN Philly to be the only RSN claiming this county, but they cannot as its shared with NY/NJ.

If this is ALLOWED and practice continues (YES claimed carriage in Mercer County and YES is less than 2 yrs old), I dont understand the NAB's hostility towards allowing customers take 2 sets of locals when both are local markets in questions. Customer in Trenton can watch WNBC and this diverts viewers from WCAU. NBC hasnt done anything since they own both.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

BTW, feel free to put up an over the air antenna,
and use a receiver to get the digital stations over the air.
If you are in Central NJ you can pick up both markets.

The lawyers, broadcasters, NAB, media interests in NY might get upset if you watch Philly related ads. But I dont see the ethical issue using an antenna to watch Philly stations in Central NJ or NYC in the Mercer County section.

Check avsforum.com and Lee Wood's site. Many posters
pick up Allentown Philly and NYC in central NJ.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brett _
> *Some of the NYC digital stations arent broadcasting yet because of 9-11. I believe this includes WABC and WNBC. check www.antennaweb.org *


Yes, I've read about the WTC's affect on HDTV broadcasts.



> _Originally posted by Brett _ *
> The HDTV broadcast Comcast advertises requires their box and a subscription to digital cable services. *


See, that's where I was confused. When I asked various sales associates at 6th Ave Electronics and Best Buy and I never got a straight answer. So, the only way to get an HDTV broadcast through cable is to utilize THEIR equipment....IOW's the signal coming through the cable WILL NOT be converted to an HD signal through a Direct TV STB from Hughes, RCA, Zenith etc.?



> _Originally posted by Brett _ *
> BTW, which Comcast lineup are you on? Comcast Freehold, Comcast Middlesex, Comcast Ocean County, or Comcast Toms River? And which HDTV signals are they carrying? Thanks. *


I'm in Comcast Middlesex---and I bookmarked a site I found yesterday---but I have it at home, not here, where viewers comment on which channels their cable system carries in HDTV. There were quite a few OTA channels. I also have relatives in the area who are Comcast customers---I've yet to ask them if they know. I've also YET to contact Comcast---as when I called to get cable modem service, I spent 10 minutes with a rep debating the virtues of cable service vs DSS 



> _Originally posted by Brett _ *
> Comcast in Southern NJ is offering NBC, ABC and PBS through local Philadelphia stations. Comcast in Southern NJ is not carry CBS or KYW-DT. Yet Echostar is carrying a CBS HDTV feed for its subscribers through WCBS and from what I understand CBS granted a blanket waiver for the O&O markets like Philly to get only the digital distant CBS from NY/LA. *


I do remember from my days with Comcast---ending in 2000, that the Philly CBS station WAS NOT carried at all but it did have a ton of other Philly stations (ABC, NBC, FOX, Channel 17??, another upper UHF channel as well).

I will have to contact Comcast for clarification.

Thx for the info :


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brett _
> *BTW, feel free to put up an over the air antenna,
> and use a receiver to get the digital stations over the air.
> If you are in Central NJ you can pick up both markets.
> ...


Seems I'll be going that route (OTA antenna) since it's my most likely option. Having those Philly stations from Comcast was a bonus when I was a cable customer that I missed when I signed up for DirecTV. Yet, for a sports enthusiast there's no comparison between Cable and D*....yet. Until then I'll deal with only having NY locals :shrug:

THX for the info.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

The reason the sat co's don't carry HD is that they just don't have the bandwidth (and probably never will). HD is 6x the bandwidth of STD (50 markets x 4 channels per) - there's no way. Perhaps they'll get they REALLY lage markets (NY, LA, San Fran).

E* does carry a HD CBS feed, but it is only available if you local broadcast co is owned by the National network (something like that).

Currently cable requires you get thier equipment and frequently a higher end tier to get the HD locals.

The TV co's and Cable co's have just given a proposal to the FCC to standardize Cable-Ready HD tuners. Sounds good, but the Sat co's (and possibly the MPAA) have some gripes so the solution may not be there yet.

If you want to stick with Sat, the Over the Air is probably your best bet (why I'm all for legislation requiring OTA antennas in HD TVs). But, depending on your Sat package, you might find it a better deal to switch back to cable (assuming they carry the HD channels you want - my cable co has no HD).


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JAYPB _
> *
> 
> I do remember from my days with Comcast---ending in 2000, that the Philly CBS station WAS NOT carried at all but it did have a ton of other Philly stations (ABC, NBC, FOX, Channel 17??, another upper UHF channel as well).
> ...


From what I've been reading is KYW (back when they were NBC) was dropped off many Central NJ systems. KYW was charging the cable companies for their content, and the cable companies didnt need both feeds from NY and Philly. This was applicable in the Jersey Shore area, not sure about Middlesex. Also WNBC didnt want KYW having carriage too far. KYW back then was owned by Westinghouse. Today its CBS owned and affiliated.

This whole CBS owned and affiliated and Nielsen DMAs, and ratings process still baffles me with certain cases. In Cecil County MD they get both KYW and WJZ 13 both CBS O&O. However, I can only suspect that KYW's carriage in Cecil hurts WJZ, so I dont know why CBS wants both carried there. Anyways, over the air is the best solution especially if you can get both over the air. I'm stuck in an area that really can only get Philly. I've always wanted to get atleast 2 markets via OTA or cable, but the broadcasters think more stations available to us is more competition to them.


----------

